# Tank Clean-up Cook Out



## catman (May 28, 2001)

OK guys and gals, time to get something organized on who is bring what to the cook out. Shaggy and Hookem should have us covered with the grills, now for the food. 

I'm bring hamburgers, rolls, cheese, mustard, catsup, and onions. What everybody else bringing? 

Suggested List:

- Hot dogs and rolls
- Tomatoes
- Potato salad
- Cole slaw
- Bakes beans
- Pasta salad
- Relish
- Chips
- Pretzels
- Paper plates
- Plastic utensils
- Grilling tools
- Charcoal
- Paper towels
- Anything else you folks can thing of.

I have an extra pier (food service) cart that I'll bring to help cart the goodies.

Hat80 has volunteered to be the official photographer. I'm also bring my digital camera.

OK, let's get the menu together. I think everyone should bring their own drinks.

Catman.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings catman!

Just a reminder... no glass bottles allowed on the pier!


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*I'll bring,*

Potato salad, paper plates, plastic utensils, paper towels, trash bags and latex gloves. I'm a rain or shine type of guy. Whats the deal if the weathers bad?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Jake... Good point.

Hat80...Rain would probably cancel the cook out and I won't go out on the pier if there's lightning. I guess FL FISHERMAN and Shaggy will have to make a command decision on Friday if severe weather is forecasted.

Catman.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*I agree catman,*

if there's lightning around it's a no go. It's no fun to be standing on a mile long bridge in the middle of a body of water holding a 12' stick made of graphite.

With that said in most cases, I refuse to tip toe threw life just to arive safely at the door of death....Tightlines


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

*Re: I agree catman,*



Hat80 said:


> *I refuse to tip toe threw life just to arive safely at the door of death....Tightlines *


 Great quote, I'll have to remember this one.

Catman.


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 7, 2003)

*I'll Bring*

Charcoal,Lighter fluid and Ice. Sam's club is a block from my house so it wont be a problem. I look forward to meeting all of you that i havent met yet. This is going to be a great experience for me. Hey Hat, are we going to do the convoy to the tank??? If so we should meet in the Sams club parking lot. Its right up the street from the Redskins Stadium for those that dont know where it is........Tight Lines


MC


----------



## GreaseTea (Jul 16, 2003)

*I'll bring.....*

I'll supply all the pretzels and chips for the cook out.


----------



## Naiad (May 18, 2003)

I can bring pasta salad.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Graphite rods and lighting?*

No fishing for me during the lighting either! 

I can bring hot dogs and rolls. 

I will also be bringing my Surf Mater Senior cart. This will also help with lugging trash to the dumpsters.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Come on people think positive on the weather,their talking about scattered showers on Sat. afternoon, maybe they won't hit us,pray to the weather Gods that it won't strom. I'll be there for sure(did what ever momma wanted to do this weekend) just have to remind her that it's this Sat. as I said earlyer that I owe catman a goooooood cold cut does anyone else want one,no problem picking them up($3.75 ea.)I know I'm bringing two for myself,how about you all,what ever.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Hey trigger I think I might take one of those. But you have to understand I am a finicky eater. I don't like onions or tomatoes or any of that nonsene(to me anyway ) A good ole turkey sandwhich with some mayo sounds good to me!


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

You don't know what your missin, I make sure no toms or onions but everything else,after catman has his first one he's going to be begging me for another and do you want to see a grown man beg!!!!


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Are they "Cuban" sandwiches?*

If so, sign me up for two! Thanks!


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

MMMMMMMM cuban sandwhiches sound real good right now. Maybe because it is close to lunch time!


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

No it's not a cuban,it's an Italian cold cut the best I'v ever had in the GREAT STATE OF MARYLAND. When you try this you'll want more. If you need the directions on how to get there it will cost you( a couple of Rockfish each) ha ha. So how many of you(Tank clean-up only) would like me to pick up,I'll pick them up early Sat. afternoon.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

I will take one with lettuce and mayo my friend Don't know about giving up any rockfish though


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey TRIGGERFISH,*

put me down for two of those subs with everything. As I will stay threw Sta. night and part of Sunday I'll need the extra chow....Thanks!


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

FLF- what you can't handle one with everything,what are you watching your weight or you can't hang with the Big Boys or are we picky what we eat?:barf:


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Very picky I am, definitely can't hang with the big boys, and nope not watching my weight. If I was I might disinagrate.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Ok I'll get you one of your choice(no toms or onions) just lettuce & mayo,how about hot peppers,seasoning(oil & vinager)salt & pepper. is that ok with you,trust me I won't get you upset.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Trigger:barf:  Just mayo and lettuce for me big guy. I haven't expanded my eating habits to those extras yet.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Hey sandcrab do you still want me to pick up two for you. That's with everything plus hots.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Trigger, the works for me. Thanks man.

Catman.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

catman- one or two thier on me


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Trigger...If they're 6" subs 2 would be appreciated. If they're 12" subs 1 will be fine. 

Catman.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Ditto here trigger. Don't worry I got your money I will just take it out of the pool money when I catch the biggest fish


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Guess I have to head back down to Tampa to get a Cubanelle sandwich...*

I'll take one with lettuce, tomato, and oil and vinegar...No hot stuff for me...acid reflux will kill me yet!

Thanks...


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

Hey Guys Why Subs??? with all the other food that will be there!!!
don't like Hat80 cooking???Sorry I can't make it. Looks to be a fun day for all!!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Oldsalt....I'm probably going to be there into Sunday morning so I'll need some yummy for the tummy. Besides, it's a proven scientific fact that fish bite better when the fisherman has a full stomach.

Catman.


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 7, 2003)

*Put me down for 2*

Hey Trigger,


Put me down for 2 of those subs. No onions, mayo, oil or vinegar. Mustard would be fine and so would the hots. Ill have your loot for you. I thinbk i might stay there over night also so im gonna need the extra grub............Tight Lines


MC


----------



## hookem (Mar 27, 2001)

*Pick up what?*

What is all this about picking up nonsense? Eat what you catch I say. OK. If we must eat before we catch, let's grill 'em. Isn't that why we're bringing the grill. One for all and all for one. We eat as a team. How 'bout it?


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

hookem we are still gonna grill for sure but trigger has promised that we wouldn't be disapointed with the subs so we have to try em.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

hookem - I'm sorry I pi$$ed you off about bringing something different to the outting,you've got to look at it this way,there are going to be a few of us that will hungry later on after everyone leaves, I was just thinking ahead. If you want I'll flip hambugers & dogs even if it's raining.So I hope we can be on the buddy(fishing) system team,no hard feelings. Now for the people who are receiving those "fine subs" with everything,your going to find out what I'm talking about after you eat one,you will taste it for hours after. But for you all that are butchering those "fine subs" won't get the real taste out of those "fine subs" Have a nice day. TRIGGER


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Ha guess I am one of those butchers huh


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Yea I guess,so what rank are you,do I have to call you "sir" or ?


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

No way trigger I am not a "sir" I work for a living damnit! Ha! J/K I am a E-5, SGT,USA


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Oh yeah and you can call me the "MAN" After I pull in my monster striper and win the pool.  See ya out there trigger!


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Wish I could be there but actually I will. Just not there with you guys. My girlfriend has some relatives in town from Africa and they have two sons that are 6 and 8 who really wanna go fishing. So I figure that I will take them down to the Cambridge side around the same time that you guys will be there, weather pending of course. I'll do my part and clean up whatever is around us. It should be fun teaching those kids how to fish. If I get a chance, I'll come down to where you guys are at and say hi. If for some reason they can't make it, then I will be down for the clean-up/cookout.
-Anthony


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Hey Anthony, I know you want to be alone with them and teach how to but come on and join us what an experance it will be for them to meet some of your fishing buddies and to learn about your favorite sport,come on it will be fun. FLF- I'm sorry man or should I say SGT.,Many moons ago I to was a E-5 back in Veit Nam with the 101 out of Cam Rhan Bay area(firebase). We will see who catchs what,maybe you'll be calling me "sir". ha.:jawdrop: TRIGGER


----------



## hookem (Mar 27, 2001)

*You misunderstand*

Trigger: Who said anything about getting me upset. You definitely have me mispegged. I'm reallllly sorry that it sounded like that. I was having some fun sarcasm. The subs should add variety. I'm going to be the one taking tax from some of you because I'm the cook. The cook's rule is anything I cook for other people, I get a cut if I want. How's that for homemade rules? Anyway, please understand my postings as fun-loving and I'll be more careful about how I "might" sound. Can't wait to meet you all. See you in 3 days.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

I'm sorry,I stuck my BIG foot in my mouth again it won't happen again.Well your the cook,thank god for that now I can have a great time and not worry about cooking,that's all I do when I come home from work seven days a week,nobody else in the house cooks,in other words my son rather have me cook than his mother!!!!!! hope to see you Sat. TRIGGER


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

hookem, the all around guy! A man of many trades! I will feel very safe knowing that a pastor is cooking my food. Not that I wouldn't if anybody else was.....


----------

